# Gender critical resources



## Real Centaur (Dec 9, 2022)

In short: For me this forum is pretty much the only TERF aligned place I regularly visit, and I want to broaden my horizons (and to base my arguments on, with love, less deranged sources than this place). I keep finding good book recs and links here but they're kind of scattered all over, so I thought it would be nice to have a thread just for collecting resources.

Mentioned in the thread so far:

*Books:*
Ruth Barrett - *Female Erasure*
Kara Dansky - *The Abolition of Sex*
Kajsa 'Ekis' Ekman - *Om könets Existens* - for Swedish farmers only
Sheila Jeffreys -* Gender Hurts: A Feminist Analysis of the Politics of Transgenderism (2014)*
Helen Joyce -* Trans: When Ideology Meets Reality (2021)*
Kate Millett - *Sexual Politics*
Bonnie J. Morris *- The Disappearing L: Erasure of Lesbian Spaces and Culture (2016)*
Janice Raymond - *Doublethink: A Feminist Challenge to Transgenderism (2022)*
Janice Raymond -* The Transsexual Empire - Link*
Abigail Shrier -* Irreversible Damage*
Debra Soh - *The End of Gender*
Kathleen Stock - *Material Girls

News, articles etc:*
The Reduxx
Women are Human
Graham Linehan's Substack
Transgender Trend
4wave/4women
UNHERD

*Other websites:*
Trans Widows' Voices
Terf is a Slur

*Other media:*
The True Story of John/Joan and an analysis of it by @Secret Asshole here
Women's Voices podcast
Dysphoric: A Four-Part Documentary Series by Vaishnavi Sundar

*Forums:*
Ovarit
Spinster


----------



## Sprate Header (Dec 9, 2022)

The Reduxx does pretty good reporting on the violence and depravity of genderspecials. Their exclusive on WPATH cooperating with child castration fetishists to write the DSM guidelines for "trans" children can never be promoted enough. They also gave our side of the Keffals story some attention, so big ups to them for that.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Dec 9, 2022)

So we're just straight up becoming an ideological information hub huh? 

Yeah I'm out.


----------



## Real Centaur (Dec 9, 2022)

Another website rec: Terf is a Slur for a quick and upsetting review of the misogyny of the trans movement.

Also: as recommendations come in, should I try to keep editing the OP to create a kind of masterlist, or is it enough to just let the thread speak for itself?


----------



## Jetski Blues (Dec 10, 2022)

More books:

*Trans: When Ideology Meets Reality (2021)* by_ Helen Joyce._
I'm not on board with some of her wider analysis and views, but the book is very good. I know she didn't copy Stock's book, since it was published just few months earlier, but they hit more or less the exact same issues.

*Doublethink: A Feminist Challenge to Transgenderism (2022)* by _Janice Raymond. _
I don't know what happened. The anger is still there, but the book feels like a really rough draft and keeps hitting same notes over and over again in every chapter. She's almost 80. Some interesting analysis about the unholy alliance of neoliberal feminism, pro-prostitution activist and the online trans-movement.

*Gender Hurts: A Feminist Analysis of the Politics of Transgenderism (2014)* by _Sheila Jeffreys_
This is very good. Could have been written today. In fact, I think this was a major inspiration for Stock.

Bonus:
*The Disappearing L: Erasure of Lesbian Spaces and Culture (2016)* by _Bonnie J. Morris_
In some ways, this is the really good shit. It's about the history of the lesbian feminist movement of the 70s, 80s and 90s, which she was part of, and how its legacy is now being wiped from history. No explicit trans bashing, although it is clear where she stands. The beginning haunts me:


Spoiler



_If you destroy an entire generation of a people’s culture, it’s as if they never existed.
—Film trailer for The Monuments Men

“I write as woman, lesbian and feminist,” she told the Washington Post in 1981. “I make no claim to be universal, neuter or androgynous.”
—Obituary for Adrienne Rich, Washington Post, March 28, 2012_

I, too, write as woman, lesbian, and feminist; a dinosaur facing extinction in this new queer jungle. I’m writing now to describe what it looks and feels like to be written out of history.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 11, 2022)

Irreversible Damage by Abigail Shrier, for a specific look into the trans trend amongst teenage girls and young women.

The End of Gender by Debra Soh is another good one - she does make it clear that she supports the sort of trans identified people who were around before the current madness, but she's got a background in science and I find her to be quite level headed.


----------



## FuckedOffToff (Dec 11, 2022)

There's Women are Human another Gender Identity news site.


----------



## Activelo (Dec 11, 2022)

The True Story of John / Joan

@Secret Asshole did a great analysis on it here


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 11, 2022)

Kujo Jotaro said:


> So we're just straight up becoming an ideological information hub huh?
> 
> Yeah I'm out.


Aaanddd... what? This is the first time someone on KF has made a link hub megathread on a political topic? How much have you actually used this site? If your problem is that someone is doing it to host anti-trans narrative information, I'm unsure why you would have been active in this side of the site.


----------



## Aliénor (Dec 12, 2022)

Genevieve Gluck has a very good podcast, 'Women's Voices' on Apple Podcasts, Spotify and probably other platforms, too.

There's also Ovarit and Spinster for female-centered, alternative forums, but I resent not being able to say troons over there so I don't log in as much as I used to (and am so glad to be back on the Farms).


----------



## M3453dst324 (Dec 12, 2022)

4wave/4women is another feminist blog and news site born out of women not bending the knee. Its more general feminist's content overall but they tackle Troonology  quite often.

Glinner Linehan posts allot, but has a bunch of links to all kinds of different GC sites etc. Sure you might already have read most of it on the farms, but if anything is a good catch up.

Transgender Trend hosts a whole lot of articles challenging Transgenderism and is firmly holding the accurate position that all troons are autists. 

Lastly is a book, I cant recommend it due to the fact that I haven't read it yet (and its Swedish only) but by all the signs its TERF-aligned. The book is called "Om könets existens" (About/on the existence of gender" by Kajsa "Ekis" Ekman. This book turned Kajsa from the culture-lefts pristine darling (who even received the illustrious Lenin Award) to Swedens own little TERF-queen pariah. Most recently getting fired form her position as an editor-in-chief for a small syndicalist paper know as Arbetaren, with most of her staff calling in sick just to avoid working with her.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Dec 16, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> Aaanddd... what? This is the first time someone on KF has made a link hub megathread on a political topic? How much have you actually used this site? If your problem is that someone is doing it to host anti-trans narrative information, I'm unsure why you would have been active in this side of the site.


Enough to know I can click on your profile and see that you joined 2 years after me.


----------



## Super Guido (Dec 16, 2022)

Janice Raymond's _The Transsexual Empire_ comes up in some gencrit circles. She has it listed for free on her website.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Dec 17, 2022)

What is a Woman, a documentary by Matt Walsh, and even a book.

I've watched both the movie and read the book, they're amazing.


----------



## Aliénor (Dec 17, 2022)

Faggery Daggery Doo said:


> Janice Raymond's _The Transsexual Empire_ comes up in some gencrit circles. She has it listed for free on her website.


While we're at it with the second-wavers, I'd also recommend Kate Millett's 'Sexual Politics' to understand the radical feminist position well. It's a very good book.

Edited to add: Vaishnavi Sundar's four-part doco about dysphoria in girls. She has it up for free and it's great. (I'll edit with an archive later)


----------



## Jetski Blues (Dec 18, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> What is a Woman, a documentary by Matt Walsh, and even a book.
> 
> I've watched both the movie and read the book, they're amazing.


My understanding is that Walsh is not aligned with radical or any sort of feminism in any way, but is rather very hostile towards it. To be fair, I haven't seen the doc or read the book.


----------



## fake farts (Dec 18, 2022)

Faggery Daggery Doo said:


> Janice Raymond's _The Transsexual Empire_ comes up in some gencrit circles. She has it listed for free on her website.


This is essential. It was published in 1979 and predicted so much of this cancer.  She also released a follow up called _Doublethink_.
_Female Erasure_, an anthology by Ruth Barrett covering this topic is also great.
_The Abolition of Sex_ by the fantastic Kara Dansky.
And I'm always fond of bringing up Robin Morgans keynote address at the 1973 West Coast Lesbian Feminist Conference. The full thing deals with feminism in general, but contains this important passage.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Dec 22, 2022)

Jetski Blues said:


> My understanding is that Walsh is not aligned with radical or any sort of feminism in any way, but is rather very hostile towards it. To be fair, I haven't seen the doc or read the book.


To be fair, not all gender critical people are radical feminists - can only speak for myself but I disagree with a lot of ideas that could be broadly considered RF, however also oppose gender ideology. I disagree with Walsh as well on various topics but the documentary was fairly ideologically neutral. (Except for the bit at the start where he implies that he's glad his kids are conforming to gender stereotypes - that bothered me quite a bit as he's almost definitely one of those ultra religious types who thinks men & women ought to like certain things and act in certain ways)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 22, 2022)

TERF aligned? TERF ALIGNED??? The fuck is this newspeak?


----------



## Windows 10 Upgrade (Dec 22, 2022)

The opinions and articles website UNHERD does some interesting articles, especially if you're in the political wasteland of being generally progressive but not a fucking retard about it.


----------



## pursuitsnail (Dec 22, 2022)

Spangled Drongo said:


> To be fair, not all gender critical people are radical feminists - can only speak for myself but I disagree with a lot of ideas that could be broadly considered RF, however also oppose gender ideology. I disagree with Walsh as well on various topics but the documentary was fairly ideologically neutral. (Except for the bit at the start where he implies that he's glad his kids are conforming to gender stereotypes - that bothered me quite a bit as he's almost definitely one of those ultra religious types who thinks men & women ought to like certain things and act in certain ways)


The conservative/religious overlap with feminism/radfem is that sex and its dimorphic nature are part of an unchangeable material reality.  When TRAs try to insist that gender critical is actually far right, they conveniently overlook their own overlap with the conservatives: that conformity to gender stereotypes is super important.  It's just that for the conservatives because you are [sex] you must conform to [gender] stereotypes, while for the TRA it is because you conform to [gender] stereotypes you must be [sex].


----------



## Real Centaur (Dec 29, 2022)

Dylan said:


> TERF aligned? TERF ALIGNED??? The fuck is this newspeak?


https://www.dictionary.com/browse/terf
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/alignment

In other news, there's a Let's Read: Whipping Girl by Julia Serano thread. That seems interesting


----------

